

Programming Error - United Airlines $35 Ticket to Hong Kong - asadi
http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/breaking/chi-united-hong-kong-072012,0,6915920.story

======
clueless123
Been there, done that... Something like this happens at least a few times a
year, so I am not sure why this made the news. it usually happens because of
human error overriding the many protections that software have to prevent it
from happening.

To make matters worse, the tickets are usually sold in mater of minutes
because the algorithms that calculate the most efficient route from point A to
point B lock on to the fare and use it for everything.

~~~
pasbesoin
From someone on the inside, I've heard that they (well, the "line workers", at
least, as opposed to Management) have been going through hell since launching
the integration of their systems with... Continental's, IIRC (so many mergers;
I'm forgetting which involve who). Apparently, they've escalated from SNAFU to
FUBAR.

